# Kindlefire 6.3 root



## jcase

This is at your own risk! Do not blame me if something goes wrong!

For 6.2, 6.2.1 and 6.2.2 please see BurritoRoot3 -> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13027-rootbootloader-burritoroot3-kindle-fire-root-easy-root-edition/

While I have another root exploit, Amazon neglected pokey's far more beautiful one this update, and we have no good reason to blow another root for this update, so isntead here is a guide using fbmode.

Full credits for this root goes to pokey9000 (see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1414832). This guide requires you to have adb and fastboot working FOR THE KINDLE FIRE, on whatever os you are on.

Required files:
fbmode.zip - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1414832
twrp2 - http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/79
su - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8699733/kindlefire/su
fastboot + adb for your OS of choice.

unzip fbmode.zip

adb push fbmode /data/local/fbmode
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/fbmode
adb shell /data/local/fbmode
adb reboot

Your kindle will "get stuck" on the kindle fire screen, but really it's just in fastboot mode.

fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img

Your device will now boot into twrp recovery, and flash the firefirefire bootlaoder. When done it will prompt you to reboot. Upon reboot you will get stuck on the "yellow triangle" screen of firefire fire.

fastboot oem idme bootmode 5002
fastboot reboot

Once in recovery
adb shell mount system
adb push su /system/xbin/su
adb shell chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su

Lets disable the root check before rebooting

adb shell mv /system/bin/check_rooted /system/bin/check_rooted.bak

adb shell idme bootmode 4000
adb reboot

Once booted into Android, install superuser
adb install Superuser.apk


----------



## fc127

I am having a little bit of an issue... I looked yesterday to see what system version I was on and it said 6.2.2. I researched the proper way to root and used the KindleFire Utility to install burrito root, FireFireFire bootloader and TWRP recovery. When I booted back into the kindle I tried to use the KindleFire Utility to install GApps. It said "failed" based on no permission.

I then checked the system version again and it said 6.3... So, it updated overnight without me knowing. Now I am left with FireFireFire bootloader and TWRP but no root. I tried to use this guide to no avail. When I type "fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img" adb says it cannot do this.

I figured, since I already had twrp, that I can skip to copying SU and this seemingly worked until I typed "adb shell mv /system/bin/check_rooted /system/bin/check_rooted.bak". It then said the file was not found.

ANy suggestions?Edit: Never mind... Everything worked out. Running cm9 now! Thanks to case for helping me out.


----------



## slisbin

Won't let me do mount:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb shell mount system

Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory


----------



## enormouspoon

fc127 said:


> I am having a little bit of an issue... I looked yesterday to see what system version I was on and it said 6.2.2. I researched the proper way to root and used the KindleFire Utility to install burrito root, FireFireFire bootloader and TWRP recovery. When I booted back into the kindle I tried to use the KindleFire Utility to install GApps. It said "failed" based on no permission.
> 
> I then checked the system version again and it said 6.3... So, it updated overnight without me knowing. Now I am left with FireFireFire bootloader and TWRP but no root. I tried to use this guide to no avail. When I type "fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img" adb says it cannot do this.
> 
> I figured, since I already had twrp, that I can skip to copying SU and this seemingly worked until I typed "adb shell mv /system/bin/check_rooted /system/bin/check_rooted.bak". It then said the file was not found.
> 
> ANy suggestions?Edit: Never mind... Everything worked out. Running cm9 now! Thanks to case for helping me out.


How did you fix the file not found issue? I'm running into that right meow on Kindle 6.3.1


----------

